# Any cubers near Switzerland



## U_Turn_Cuber (Mar 22, 2021)

Hey,
If there is anyone else near Switzerland who is on the SpeedSolving.com forums, please reply to this thread.


----------



## kubesolver (Mar 22, 2021)

Basel


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 23, 2021)

Alistair and Hannah, two BLDers that I know are from Switzerland.


----------



## Nilsibert (Mar 24, 2021)

Yep, Aargau


----------

